# Bus driver brings in pigeon



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi all,

One of my" in the field rescuers" whom I have discussed before, named Vince, 

brought me in a fallen blue bar, I believe to be male, in tonight. He was 

driving his bus into the downtown area getting ready to do his route turn-

around when he spotted a pigeon sitting still, and puffed up. He stopped his 

bus and scooped the pigeon into his lunch container and brought him in to 

me. Several other drivers stood by watching as I checked the bird over. He 

did not have any visible wounds and I checked his throat. It was a bit 

mucousy and he was very still ,not a good sign either. I gave him some water 

which he readily accepted when I dipped his beak into the dish. There 

seemed to be an ounce of hope. He moved his wings just a bit, opened his

beak a few times, trembled a bit, and then his head and neck went limp. He 

died while in my hands.It was a sad moment for myself and all who watched 

with interest and concern. Shortly afterwords,when I picked the lifeless body 

up to place him into a box then deposited some very watery dark green 

droppings. The pigeon was an averaged age bird and I can only assume that

he was struck by a passing vehicle or was poisoned perhaps.I brought him 

home where he will be buried on the grounds of Tooterville. He may not have 

been a pet to me but he was nevertheless a pigeon who met his "end of the line". It is 

always sad to loose any animal in need of help, but at least he recieved some 

comfort and love during his final moments.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about the little guy, Victor.  

Although there are many possibilities that could have caused his demise, I would suspect he had a severe case of canker, given the mucous in his mouth. 

Cindy


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Despite the sad ending - or perhaps because of it - a very touching story....


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Victor,Please be sure to thank Vince for all of us.
Daryl


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Poor little guy.  I think it means a great deal that he spent his final moments in the care of someone who was concerned and felt compassion for him.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your rescue, Victor...ditto on thanking Vince. He did at the
very least recieve some caring and compassion in his final moments w/you.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, sometimes they are so sick nothing we do can help. It doesn't matter if you have one only 5 minutes before it dies - it still hurts so much. Your friend Vince certainly has the right instincts and kind heart. Make sure he knows that they don't all die and the next one he saves can make a full recovery - thanks to him and you.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Victor, this pigeon's story touched me. I am so sorry that you were unable to save him. Sometimes tenderness and safety is all we can do, and that can be enough.

Thanks to Vince for being so kind as to bring him in to you and for your fellow workers who were so concerned and sympathatic. Your kind treatment and care was not lost on your fellows. Although you may have lost this little one, you and Vince have shown others that pigeons have value and some other pigeons may be saved as a result of what happened in your bus barn last evening. 

Blessings.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Victor,

His suffering was eased even if a bit by a simple drink of water. I'm glad you are burying him at Tooterville. Tell Vince thank you for his compassion. The smallest gestures make a difference in all our lives. I like to think they add up to much more than they seem at the time.

Margaret


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Waaaahhh, I always hate to read stories like these.  But I'm glad the pigeon did get some love and care towards the end. At least it didn't die alone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Thank you for sharing this touching story, I'm SO sorry the bird died.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is a shame the poor little guy didn't make it, but bless you and Vince for trying to help him. At least in his last moments he wasn't scared and alone, but had a drink and kind hands nearby.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Victor and Vince for trying to help this needy pigeon. I'm very sorry the bird didn't make it but glad that it was safe and cared for at the end.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are flying by to add our thanks to Vince for his compassion and our condolences that the pigeon died...

He didn't die alone and he didn't die in vain...thank you for burying him at Tooterville! 

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------

